# Please recommend cool sound Horn CDs



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

The Horn being played in this version of Les Preludes is simply awesome and I would like to listen to other horn recordings that sound like that. Please recommend some CDs that has horns that sound like that.


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

maybe it's just Brass section in general.

Does anybody know which recording this particular Les Preludes is from?
I would like to listen to other recordings by the same orchestra.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

You might check out music by Delius,(maybe Florida Suite) or Bizet L'Arlesienne Suites 1 & 2

Robert


----------

